# Good reference material for window and door construction.



## ZH-Rider (May 18, 2008)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and am looking for some good reading material on window and door construction. I've been browsing through Amazon and they seem to have a good range but from past experience I always like to buy a book that has been recommended rather than choosing one with the most appropriate title.

I'm new to joinery and have recently started making windows and doors but wanted some help on the finer details.

Thanks,

Martin.


----------



## Randall Trent (May 30, 2008)

I suggest you purchase the three volume set by Tage Frid on woodworking. you may find used copies online at Craig's List .Amazon etc.


----------



## accies (Jun 5, 2008)

*doors and windows*

hello friend
if you can let me know what kind of windows/doors you are making then i maybe able to help.
i make external doors and sash wondows so might be able to throw cut list etc. in your direction


----------



## ZH-Rider (May 18, 2008)

Hello,

I've ordered the books and should have them in a week or so.

I'm an English guy but I'm living out in Slovakia restoring old buildings and houses. I was having a job finding good joiners etc so decided to start doing the work myself, its something I enjoy and as I have time on my hands I figured I would teach myself. I've made a few different types of windows and doors, figuring it out myself and through trial and error.

If you have any cutting lists, designs etc I would appreciate it. Even if they are not in the style I would use I'm sure there are things I can learn from them.

Many thanks,

Martin.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Carpentry
by Gaspar J. Lewis
Stirling Publishing company Delmar Publications
I have the 1984 edition

Amazon.com: Carpentry (9780766810815): Gaspar J. Lewis, Floyd Vogt: Books

Thrift Books has it used for very cheap. 
http://www.thriftbooks.com/SearchResult.aspx?searchText=Gaspar+J.+Lewis&searchBy=author


Worth every penny if you are planning on venturing into the construction trades old school or new.
Doors windows stairs gable roofs you name it, it's in there.


----------

